# New England: Thick Tailed Gecko



## Gruni (Feb 10, 2014)

Not specifically an id thread as I wasn't in a position to get a pic but looking for clarification...

I was at an abseiling training weekend with the SES in a railway cutting near Deepwater south of Tenterfield. We were descending a granite face and found some loose features on one section that had to be dislodged for safety reasons. In doing so we disturbed a rather healthy looking gecko that was maybe 9 or 10cm. It made it to another nearby fissure in the rock so I only got a quick look at it. I did a Google search and think it maybe Uvidicolus sphyrurus (New England Tableland thick-tailed gecko (Uvidicolus sphyrurus) at the Australian Reptile Online Database | AROD.com.au )

What I am wondering is how much can the colour vary? The one I saw looked a lot like the one in the link with the speckles and body shape etc, the granite was a reddish brown but the gecko was a dark grey/smokey black colour predominantly.


----------



## GBWhite (Feb 10, 2014)

Gruni said:


> Not specifically an id thread as I wasn't in a position to get a pic but looking for clarification...
> 
> I was at an abseiling training weekend with the SES in a railway cutting near Deepwater south of Tenterfield. We were descending a granite face and found some loose features on one section that had to be dislodged for safety reasons. In doing so we disturbed a rather healthy looking gecko that was maybe 9 or 10cm. It made it to another nearby fissure in the rock so I only got a quick look at it. I did a Google search and think it maybe Uvidicolus sphyrurus (New England Tableland thick-tailed gecko (Uvidicolus sphyrurus) at the Australian Reptile Online Database | AROD.com.au )
> 
> What I am wondering is how much can the colour vary? The one I saw looked a lot like the one in the link with the speckles and body shape etc, the granite was a reddish brown but the gecko was a dark grey/smokey black colour predominantly.



Here you go Gruni. Should give you a bit of an idea.

George

https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...nHMSXkQWv9IGIAg&ved=0CFIQsAQ&biw=1163&bih=644


----------



## Gruni (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks George I probably should have just given you a call and asked but it occured to me while I was at work. 

None of the pics are as dark as the one I saw but there is certainly a range in them from quite light to darker specimens so I'll assume it was. They sure can move when they want to I ony got a brief look as he covered about 3ft of rock to dart into his new hiding spot. 

Apart from a skink that was the total for the day even though I was constantly looking, I fully expected to see a brown snake or something sunning itself in the bottom of the cutting along the overgrown rail line.


----------

